# 15th - 19th April



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2013)

Just wondering who is available for a game between Monday 15th - Friday 19th April. I have a week off work and looking at playing somewhere new or come and visit me if you want at my place. I am off work all week and happy to drive up to 90 mins to your place for a knock if you fancy showing me your track.


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2013)

How about Wednesday 17th at my place for a mini-meet, maybe get a few others to make up at least a 4-ball or more?

Diary for the club is completely free


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2013)

That is very tempting mate, I quite fancy another go at your place. Worth seeing if we can make a 4-ball up, or if we get a few more we might be able to get a deal on it. I will get back to you.:thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2013)

Pencil me in for the 17th as long as not an early start

Would be up for a game on the 19th too probably, would offer my place but probably a bit too much of a trek and they are hollow coring our greens that week so would rather play elsewhere


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2013)

Potential Game on the 17th at my place then as one option, please continue to add your interest as may be able to strike a deal.

Time to be arranged.

Fish
MadAdey
Fundy


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking good then for the 17th. Be nice to meet you Fundy as I still owe you a beer :cheers:


----------



## tyke (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm available PM both 15 & 16th, would have to tee off around 1430 if you fancy a knock round my track.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2013)

tyke said:



			I'm available PM both 15 & 16th, would have to tee off around 1430 if you fancy a knock round my track.
		
Click to expand...

I will get back to you on that Tyke but it certainly looks like a possibility......:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Potential Game on the 17th at my place then as one option, please continue to add your interest as may be able to strike a deal.

Time to be arranged.

Fish
MadAdey
Fundy
		
Click to expand...

Do you mind if I bring a mate along to share the boredom of the drive down?


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Looking good then for the 17th. Be nice to meet you Fundy as I still owe you a beer :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed be good to meet up, and if theres free beer even better!!!



MadAdey said:



			Do you mind if I bring a mate along to share the boredom of the drive down?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like we have a 4 ball, me and fish versus you 2?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 3, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Do you mind if I bring a mate along to share the boredom of the drive down?
		
Click to expand...

Is that Cowboy Pete ?


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2013)

fundy said:



			Indeed be good to meet up, and if theres free beer even better!!!



Sounds like we have a 4 ball, me and fish versus you 2? 

Click to expand...

Fundy and the Fish V MadAdey and Pistol Pete, sounds like a plan to me. I will just check my mate can make it as I did not want to say anything to him before speaking on here.


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Looking good then for the 17th. Be nice to meet you Fundy as I still owe you a beer :cheers:
		
Click to expand...




MadAdey said:



			Do you mind if I bring a mate along to share the boredom of the drive down?
		
Click to expand...




MadAdey said:



			Fundy and the Fish V MadAdey and Pistol Pete, sounds like a plan to me. I will just check my mate can make it as I did not want to say anything to him before speaking on here.
		
Click to expand...

Id normally be worried playing against 2 guys with the prefixs of Mad and Pistol but Im pretty sure Fish has both them bases covered


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2013)

fundy said:



			Id normally be worried playing against 2 guys with the prefixs of Mad and Pistol but Im pretty sure Fish has both them bases covered 

Click to expand...

Oh indeed 

Its on :thup:

What kind of time do we want? I'll let you guys decide as your travelling.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2013)

fundy said:



			Id normally be worried playing against 2 guys with the prefixs of Mad and Pistol but Im pretty sure Fish has both them bases covered 

Click to expand...

Without a doubt mate, Fish has more mexican in him than a tequilla worm........


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Oh indeed 

Its on :thup:

What kind of time do we want? I'll let you guys decide as your travelling.
		
Click to expand...

I will let you know. Pete is going to get back to me tomorrow morning about it. If not I am sure I can get another partner.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 4, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Is that Cowboy Pete ?
		
Click to expand...

It is not so much cowboy Pete as steady Pete now. After having a 25 handicap this time last year and 17 when you played us he is now on 12.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems Pete can't make the Wednesday and the course is closed on the Tuesday so how is Monday 15th?


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			Seems Pete can't make the Wednesday and the course is closed on the Tuesday so how is Monday 15th?
		
Click to expand...

I cant do the monday, but feel free to go ahead without me (I can only do Tues or Weds that week now as going to Cheltenham races Thursday and staying over and playing golf the friday morning)


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2013)

fundy said:



			I cant do the monday, but feel free to go ahead without me (I can only do Tues or Weds that week now as going to Cheltenham races Thursday and staying over and playing golf the friday morning)
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, have to rethink then, although Adey has said he could/can find another partner, Wednesday is better as the course is completely free, I can't do Thursday or Friday as playing at Bolton Old Links.


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2013)

fundy said:



			I cant do the monday, but feel free to go ahead without me (I can only do Tues or Weds that week now as going to Cheltenham races Thursday and staying over and playing golf the friday morning)
		
Click to expand...

Were still on for Wednesday mate, Adey is going to find another bandit, sorry partner to take us on 

Time to be agreed, what's 11am tee off like for everyone?


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2013)

fundy said:



			I cant do the monday, but feel free to go ahead without me (I can only do Tues or Weds that week now as going to Cheltenham races Thursday and staying over and playing golf the friday morning)
		
Click to expand...

I will be down on the Wednesday for a game, but I will jsut have to find a different partner. I hope he has the surname of Rodriguez though, so I have a chance against Senor Fish....


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I will be down on the Wednesday for a game, but I will jsut have to find a different partner. I hope he has the surname of Rodriguez though, so I have a chance against Senor Fish.... 

Click to expand...


View attachment 5593


Just hand it over...


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			Were still on for Wednesday mate, Adey is going to find another bandit, sorry partner to take us on Time to be agreed, what's 11am tee off like?
		
Click to expand...

No bandit mate if my other choice can play then he is off 8...... That will mean he gets 1 shot, I get 3 and you get 12.....


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			No bandit mate if my other choice can play then he is off 8...... That will mean he gets 2 shots, I get 3 and you get 12..... 

Click to expand...


View attachment 5594


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2013)

How long did it take you to get to mine the other week?


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			How long did it take you to get to mine the other week?
		
Click to expand...

1-3/4 going, 90 mins back.  Stuck behind a tractor going for a little while and caught some queues on A14 coming back so its about right, quicker with a clean run.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			1-3/4 going, 90 mins back.  Stuck behind a tractor going for a little while and caught some queues on A14 coming back so its about right, quicker with a clean run.
		
Click to expand...

Not too bad then. My mate is checking his diary at work and will get back to me about playing. If not I will find someone on here to team up with.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2013)

tyke said:



			I'm available PM both 15 & 16th, would have to tee off around 1430 if you fancy a knock round my track.
		
Click to expand...

Are you up for a game then on the Monday then? Maybe see if we can get a couple more to make up a 4-ball.


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			Were still on for Wednesday mate, Adey is going to find another bandit, sorry partner to take us on 

Time to be agreed, what's 11am tee off like for everyone?
		
Click to expand...

11am suits me fine, means I can leave here just after 9 and get to you with plenty of time


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2013)

fundy said:



			11am suits me fine, means I can leave here just after 9 and get to you with plenty of time
		
Click to expand...

I can go with 11 mate. Get there for about 10:30 for a coffee means I can leave around 8:30ish


----------



## tyke (Apr 5, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Are you up for a game then on the Monday then? Maybe see if we can get a couple more to make up a 4-ball.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly am,  a 4 ball sounds good if we have any takers, the earliest i will be able to tee off is 1430 though as i am working in the morning.


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2013)

fundy said:



			11am suits me fine, means I can leave here just after 9 and get to you with plenty of time
		
Click to expand...




MadAdey said:



			I can go with 11 mate. Get there for about 10:30 for a coffee means I can leave around 8:30ish
		
Click to expand...

OK I'll book us all in for 11am on the 17th


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2013)

tyke said:



			Certainly am,  a 4 ball sounds good if we have any takers, the earliest i will be able to tee off is 1430 though as i am working in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

That is not a problem for me buddy, I am sure we can sort out another 2 to make up a 4-ball. Do you want to start a new thread for it and see if we can get a couple of more takers.


----------



## tyke (Apr 5, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			That is not a problem for me buddy, I am sure we can sort out another 2 to make up a 4-ball. Do you want to start a new thread for it and see if we can get a couple of more takers.
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 9, 2013)

All sorted now Robin, my mate Jonah is going to come down and play. He is off 8 so you will be getting plenty of shots on your own you bandit............


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			All sorted now Robin, my mate Jonah is going to come down and play. He is off 8 so you will be getting plenty of shots on your own you bandit............

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2013)

We still all sorted for tomorrow at 11am? Ill aim to be up there just after 10am depending on traffic


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 16, 2013)

fundy said:



			We still all sorted for tomorrow at 11am? Ill aim to be up there just after 10am depending on traffic
		
Click to expand...

Me and Jonah are leaving Spalding at around 8:30 so should be at Kenilworth between 10:00 and 10:30 depending on traffic.


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2013)

Tee booked 11am, I'll get their about 10am to meet & greet.


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking forward to it, hope youre feeling strong Robin as my game can best be described as "transitionary" at the moment (and at worst awful lol)


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 16, 2013)

fundy said:



			Looking forward to it, hope youre feeling strong Robin as my game can best be described as "transitionary" at the moment (and at worst awful lol)
		
Click to expand...

I would not worry about mate, the cat tripped me up this morning and I thought i had broken my finger. Fortunately it was only jarred, but I can't grip anything in my right hand.


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2013)

looks like thats 1-1 in the getting the excuses in early lol


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 16, 2013)

fundy said:



			looks like thats 1-1 in the getting the excuses in early lol 

Click to expand...

Excuse retracted. Just had 9 holes and it was fine......:thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Excuse retracted. Just had 9 holes and it was fine......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

practising - surely thats not allowed


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 16, 2013)

got a problem. My mate has had to drop out so I am now on my own. I need a partner.......

going to start a new thread and see if i can find one tonight if you pair do not know of anyone.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 16, 2013)

I would join you if I wasnt like a dripping tap in the nasal department 

just as the weather warms up so does my temperature grrrr


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2013)

Just back from a fun day at Kenilworth. Many thanks to Robin for his great hospitality, always good to catch up with Rob (and not be on the losing side this time!) and great to meet Adey, a kindred spirit I believe. Nice course, greens could do with a cut but was a tough test in strong winds. None of us played great but Rob was moaning about his shoulders getting quite sore halfway through the back 9 lol and Robin and I ran out 2&1 winners 

Will try and stick a few swing vids up in a bit


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 17, 2013)

Ii too had fun in excellent company, despite my best efforts it was hard work carrying madadey round, to be honest i think he lost his swing somewhere on the a14 whilst sitting in traffic.

wishing fish all the best with his house move,


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2013)

MadAdey hitting driver:
[video=youtube_share;cGjfgYb_cAE]http://youtu.be/cGjfgYb_cAE[/video]


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2013)

Full throttle Driving

[video=youtube_share;nq8-iUao9Q0]http://youtu.be/nq8-iUao9Q0[/video]


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2013)

Fish 3 Wood

[video=youtube_share;2oygyN7v6OQ]http://youtu.be/2oygyN7v6OQ[/video]


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2013)

MadAdey 2 Iron:

[video=youtube_share;uRgmQ8N4AWQ]http://youtu.be/uRgmQ8N4AWQ[/video]


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2013)

Fish 4 iron:

[video=youtube_share;RnzdCLTHf1o]http://youtu.be/RnzdCLTHf1o[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2013)

I take it the round took 9 hours judging by the swing speeds........:rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap:


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2013)

I see Rob got dressed in the dark again. 

Some interesting swings and pre shot routines guys. Reminds me to make sure no one ever videos my swing.


----------



## scratch (Apr 17, 2013)

Holy sweet mother of Jeeezusss........what is Rob wearing?  Looks like an explosion in a Dulux factory


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 17, 2013)

Big thanks to Robin for having us down for a game today, much appreciated. Really good to meet you at last Fundy, look forward to meeting up for game again some time.

A big sorry to my partner FT, that is probably the worst golf I have played since I can't remember. I think I managed a full house today with my irons. I fatted it, I thinned it, I pushed and pulled it. I even had one of those that shall never be mentioned in a golfing environment......:mmm:

Thank god I could get it off the tee well or it might have been very embarrassing.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Big thanks to Robin for having us down for a game today, much appreciated. Really good to meet you at last Fundy, look forward to meeting up for game again some time.

A big sorry to my partner FT, that is probably the worst golf I have played since I can't remember. I think I managed a full house today with my irons. I fatted it, I thinned it, I pushed and pulled it. I even had one of those that shall never be mentioned in a golfing environment......:mmm:

Thank god I could get it off the tee well or it might have been very embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, will have to get something sorted.

Brampton Park may be an option (looks in between the two of us, approx 45 miles from Spalding it seems. I get free reciprocal golf there and can sign guests in I think, alternatively philly on here is a member there and we'll have to drag him out!) Anywhere in that A1 corridor will be pretty accessible though for sure


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 17, 2013)

fundy said:



			Indeed, will have to get something sorted.

Brampton Park may be an option (looks in between the two of us, approx 45 miles from Spalding it seems. I get free reciprocal golf there and can sign guests in I think, alternatively philly on here is a member there and we'll have to drag him out!) Anywhere in that A1 corridor will be pretty accessible though for sure
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate, just had a look at their website and it looks really nice. I had a quick look at Milton keynes from my place and it is 70 odd miles depending on where you actually live, so not too bad. 

Nice videos by the way, glad you couldn't actually see where that drive ended up......


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd be up for Brampton Park, depending on dates, as long as there is no video cameras..


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 17, 2013)

Just looking where Brampton Park is situated Steve. Would you mind picking me up from the river as I might take my boat down to the back of the course, get leathered and sleep on that for the night......


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Just looking where Brampton Park is situated Steve. Would you mind picking me up from the river as I might take my boat down to the back of the course, get leathered and sleep on that for the night......

Click to expand...

If we play in winter then you should be able to take the boat right onto the course (sorry Philly if youre reading this!)


----------



## MKDave (Apr 18, 2013)

fundy said:



			I cant do the monday, but feel free to go ahead without me (I can only do Tues or Weds that week now as going to Cheltenham races Thursday and staying over and playing golf the friday morning)
		
Click to expand...

Errrr Invite!?!?


----------

